# Shop work bench!



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 22, 2016)

Here is the new work bench a friend and I made. It really was a work in progress but is finally finished. Only thing left to do is mount our vice and put it to work! 

The top is made out of oak and maple. With oak legs. Tung oil finish. 

-Jon

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2016)

That's a work of art! Really like it! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

That looks nice Job, very stout! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice table.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 23, 2016)

Sweet!! How much is shipping to Florida!!!


----------



## Ray D (Jul 23, 2016)

Well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Jul 23, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Sweet!! How much is shipping to Florida!!!



Weighs about 150 lbs. Not sure it would be so economical lol. 

Thanks for the kind words. This table really was a labor of love. The lumber was all milled on our property. Love how it tells a story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Jul 23, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 24, 2016)

Jonathan,
Nice work - almost too nice to use as a workbench!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sharp looking work bench. I don't know if I'd be allowed to keep it in my shop. I agree with @JR Parks


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 20, 2016)

You will love it I have a similar size bench in my shop and use it all the time. Only difference is mine is butt ugly.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 25, 2016)

Fantastic bench, very well done only problem is to nice for the shop. I would put that thing in my dining room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 3, 2016)

I must say, that is very impressive. Looks very solid. Love the through tenons. It makes me want to build a bench just so I can do the tenons like that.


----------



## justallan (Sep 4, 2016)

Beautiful table.
Question, when you do the glue up do you leave holes for the legs or cut them in afterwards? I would guess that you cut them in afterwards, but have no idea.


----------

